

Which part of Octopart don't you understand? - smock
http://www.latimes.com/technology/la-fiw-octopart29-2008may29,1,5923662.story

======
dcurtis
The Octoparts have such a great, inspiring story. It's the quintessential
startup: some guys have a problem they personally encounter, they casually
decide to fix the problem for themselves, and a business is created almost by
consequence.

------
byrneseyeview
"After a weekend of soul searching, Morey dropped out. Graham presented him
with a T-shirt: "Strap on some plums."

Plums strapped, Morey persuaded Agarwal to drop out of Berkeley too."

Does anybody ever actually explain that shirt? One version I read said it
referred to the courage to talk to investors, not cofounders
(<http://mattmaroon.com/?p=263>). And YC seems to think it's an important bit
of intellectual property (<http://ycombinator.com/legal.html>).

~~~
falsestprophet
I think they could do better. "Strap on some plumbs" sounds vaguely sexual.

~~~
byrneseyeview
Gird yourself with cucumbers, big boy!

~~~
icky
"I'm mighty tighty-whitey, and I'm smuggling plums!"

------
jsrfded
Wicked cool PR score... Glowing review in the LAT. Congrats Octopart guys!

------
redorb
Glad to see these guys doing well, I hope perhaps they can stay independent
and get some longevity out of the deal...

------
jmatt
I am a dev for reliability software company and Octoparts solves part of a
huge problem in the electronic parts industry. Users can now find, purchase
and research parts using Octoparts. It'll be interesting to see if they solve
the greater problem of providing additional metadata on all these parts.
Either way the website is ahead of its time and quite useful! Good to know
that even the mainstream media can see that.

------
edw519
"When we started we didn't know how to do any Web programming whatsoever,"
Morey said. "We didn't even know how to set up a Web server or a database. But
we both sort of fell in love with all the new things we were learning."

Wow! That pretty much sums it up, AFAIC.

Start with a problem. Find a way to solve that problem, no matter what it
takes. Have fun.

What more could you ask for?

~~~
volida
"didn't know how to do any Web programming"

That doesn't mean they didn't know how to code. Adjusting to web programming
is not so hard if you are already a coder.

That said, it is indeed inspiring

~~~
andres
We were all doing physics before Octopart so we were pretty comfortable in a
unix environment. I took a class in C as a sophomore in college and Sam took
the same class in Java. When we decided we were going to start a company I had
never heard of MySQL and when we launched we didn't know how to write a single
line of javascript. Our core search engine is written in C++ so we've had to
learn quite a bit more than traditional web programming as well.

~~~
volida
you have a lot of determination

------
martythemaniak
"Wurzel came up with the name because he liked the concept of an octopus
reaching out with its tentacles to grab different parts"

Hmm, I always thought the site name was a play on Octopussy.

------
sachinag
No one has animal-style fries. FAIL.

(Can't wait to see ya, Harish!)

------
redorb
I'll buy your tickets, but don't make me or anyone buy your data (Stats). If
you do, I won't by your tickets.

People only care about the sports because of the data which composes the story
line, make that a closed garden and I think a lot of people would be
collectively pissed.

~~~
TrevorJ
Wrong story perhaps?

~~~
redorb
oh my sooo sorry, I love octopart - I was talking about the fantasy football
story.. ;(

